
Bash is a bad programming language - yolodeveloper
http://bashisabadprogramminglanguage.xyz
======
simonblack
"Stop using unportable sed/awk/readline/sh/ksh/csh black magic."

Anybody considering those tools to be 'black magic' is very likely to be a
non-unix person. There are several quotes for the benefit of people like that:

"Contrary to popular belief, Unix is user friendly. It just happens to be very
selective about who it decides to make friends with. -- unknown"

"Those who do not understand UNIX are condemned to reinvent it, poorly. --
Henry Spencer, programmer"

~~~
yolodeveloper
Nothing wrong with awk. I have serious beef with people who are writing
scripts using them and not aware of portability issues, tho.

